# Planted Tank LFS in Rancho Cucamonga, CA



## swillywabbit (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I just started a ADA 90P setup. I ordered all my plants and fish online but would really prefer to buy all my future plants and fish from a good LFS in the Inland Empire area. I also recently moved from the east coast...so I am a bit lost as to where to go to find a LFS. I went to a couple of places that I have googled but they didnt have much in the way of plants or fish. Can anyone direct me to a good one? Thanks!


----------



## x0x0x0 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey, welcome to socal. Out here in the IE there isn't really much of a choice. as far as plants go, you could try Global Aquatics in Ontario, recently they've begun collecting plants. It's all the way in the back though. You'd have to go through a long aisle of fish tanks. There's a store in Montclair off Central called Jan's Tropical. They might have some plants as well. Out in Rancho have you tried going to Total Tropical?? It's off foothill. 

The best one that I know of so far is out in Long Beach, but it takes about an hour to get there at best/without traffic. it's called All About Fish. Kirt is great! He'll help you out and he's honest so it's worth the drive.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

There's a hole in the wall store on foothill and mountiain ave. I think it is. Went in there and he had some great deals on plants and some fish you wouldn't normally see at a regular LFS. Both saltwater and planted tank oriented. If you want the next time I go there I can get you the address.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What about Fish Etc. in West Covina, that might not be too far for you.


----------



## swillywabbit (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply everyone. I've been to Global Aquatics in Ontario and also Total Tropical in Upland. They dont have anything much. Wasnt even able to find cardinals, otos or shrimps. Maybe I can check out the one is West Covina, its only a 30 mins. drive. God! I hate ordering online. I was expecting my fishes to arrive today but I guess they're back ordered till next week!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If you join SCAPE, the Fish Etc. and All About Fish in LB give you 10% off plants and fish, sometimes products, but it is up to their discretion.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

This is like gold:

http://www.zoyzoy.com/aquarium/aquariumstoresmap.asp


----------



## swillywabbit (Sep 18, 2006)

Guppy: I tried that map thingy..i cant seem to get it correctly..the map window is so small I can even see anything

goalcreas: I might join SCAPE, when I settle down..its only been a couple of months since I arrived in CA.

By the way, anyone have experience dealing with AZGARDENS?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Only thing I have heard is bad things. A forum search will lend itself helpful here or at TPT.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The ONLY thing and I mean ONLY thing to get from AZGardens is a scaping tool set or just individual scissors. They sell pretty good quality and very inexpensive tools and scissors.

Everything else is over priced and the plants are drop shipped so they spend about double time in transit. The shrimp are mislabeled, kept in a garage and not healthy. He will send different shrimp then what you ordered if he is out of what you ordered and many times they will be dead. He has very strange shipping policies and is not customer friendly IME and from others I have talked to.

BUT, the tools are very nice.


----------



## swillywabbit (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah thats what I thought. I found the wording on their website kinda terse and rude. No updates from them either on $100 worth of fish that was supposed to arrive at my end today....tsk2x, I definitely would want to shop local from now on...maybe Fish etc...in West Covina is good...


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

I second the opinion on AZ aq gardens. VERY customer unfriendly. I bought plants, shrimp and catfish once, had some issues which took quite some time to resolve. Never again. For plants, I have been happy with Aquarium Plants.com and also Aqua Botanic. 

Bruce


----------

